# Mawista Schengen Visa Travel Insurance



## dufushunka (Jun 26, 2017)

Has anyone used Mawista Schengen Travel Insurance in Europe?

Have you had a good experience with them and does it really qualify to meet Schengen standards for entry to Spain, Malta, Portugal, etc.

Is there a better health insurance option for retirees?

Thanks,

Lou


----------

